

"BellKor's Pragmatic Chaos" awarded the NetFlix $1M Grand Prize on Sept 2009 - ziodave
http://www.netflixprize.com/community/viewtopic.php?id=1537

======
ziodave
Later the algorithm was not implemented:
[http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/04/netflix-
recommendations-...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/04/netflix-
recommendations-beyond-5-stars.html)

